# silver contact points



## martyn (Dec 13, 2009)

hi does anyone kno how too refine silver points?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 13, 2009)

I would suggest searching the forum. There has been a lot written on the subject.


----------



## butcher (Dec 13, 2009)

there is alot of information here on contact points, and hey GSP book is great for learning about silver and just a few bucks, I got my moneys worth in education, and soon with practice, it will pay for itself in shinny bars of silver.


----------

